# Can't boot unless I disable RapidStorageTech in BIOS



## Izlude (Jul 5, 2020)

Mobo: Aorus Gaming 7 z370
Dual boot Win10 and FreeBSD on separate drives.
Win10 is in an Optane/iRST config, so it's enabled in the BIOS.
When I want to boot into FreeBSD, I find that the only way to do so is disabling iRST, otherwise this happens during boot:

nvme_ctrlr_start_config_hook
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 120 seconds for nvme_ctrlr_start_config_hook (after 300 seconds, basically forever) 

Is there a solution where I can keep iRST enabled? A driver? A flag? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 6, 2020)

Izlude said:


> Is there a solution where I can keep iRST enabled? A driver? A flag? Thanks in advance.


Yes, I'm running my FreeBSD laptop with IRST enabled, it works fine.  See this howto.  To solve your issue, I can only guess because I do not dual-boot:

Try disabling the TPM chip in the UEFI/BIOS
You boot Windows with CSM or the old native/proprietary BIOS method.
Try using UEFI boot method instead, it's much faster anyway.
There might be some subtle issue when the IRST partition is not on the same drive that you're booting from.
Does IRST work successfully under Windows?
Good luck!


----------

